# Kaleeko - Mbu Puffer **LOTS of Pics & Vids**



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

This is ben_mbu & my mbu puffer named Kaleeko 

October 2009
















Kaleeko and his reflection









X-mas time









January-Feburary when we changed his sand








Kaleeko with his new sand









Full tank shot (kind of blurry).. has been re-arranged since this photo

New Video of Kaleeko (before we sold the Pbass)



Kaleeko eating a marbled crayfish


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaleeko vs Male Electric Blue Crayfish

And it begins....

Getting a little frustrated...

Getting angry...

Finale


Kaleeko aka Mr. Photogenic









Rubbing his lips on the glass...
























Are you going to feed me now or what??


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Newest photos that Ben took last night, including some of Kaleekos little buddie..

Close up!

































Our IT Datnoid


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Again, awesome pics. I love the one kissing the glass.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this the tank that is "cloudy" If so, it doesn't seem so cloudy to me?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this be the tank. Its just the usual "clear" that i like..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is this the tank that is "cloudy" If so, it doesn't seem so cloudy to me?


Yeah it is, I'll take a full tank shot tonight.. it's a lot cloudier in person! lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I had that too when my tank was cloudy, in pictures it looked clear.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I understand the problem better now. Outside of your nitrate/bioload issue, it's one of mechanical filtration. I see you have AC110 and an XP3(?) on the tank? I had a similar problem in my 125 when my cichlids starting growing (when it was a cichlid tank still. I had an XP3 and an Eheim 2028 and it was full of floaties and I didn't like it. I added an AC500 (the old 110) and it cleared up the problem some. But it wasn't until my plants grew out and I added an FX5 instead of the XP3 that the problem went away.

Try adding some floss to the AC for a little bit (watch out as it will clog up fast) and if you get a chance, get an FX5 for the tank and add Purigen. I think you'll be happy with the results. And the good part about the FX5 is that you can move it with Kaleeko when you get the bigger tank set up.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool thanks for the advice Gary. We'll definitely try that.
We added a powerhead.. don't know if it will help at all though.
It is clearing up slowly, it looks a lot better then yesterday!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think I understand the problem better now. Outside of your nitrate/bioload issue, it's one of mechanical filtration. I see you have AC110 and an XP3(?) on the tank? I had a similar problem in my 125 when my cichlids starting growing (when it was a cichlid tank still. I had an XP3 and an Eheim 2028 and it was full of floaties and I didn't like it. I added an AC500 (the old 110) and it cleared up the problem some. But it wasn't until my plants grew out and I added an FX5 instead of the XP3 that the problem went away.
> 
> Try adding some floss to the AC for a little bit (watch out as it will clog up fast) and if you get a chance, get an FX5 for the tank and add Purigen. I think you'll be happy with the results. And the good part about the FX5 is that you can move it with Kaleeko when you get the bigger tank set up.


floaties on the top is that an xp rena thing becuase i just bought a xp4 and the top is oily and stuff now.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

did you get my pms ben_mbu


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more new pics from over the weekend..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

She is the coolest looking puffer. Love the pictures


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

He  lol, and thank you  he loves the camera too!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoops, my bad. HE is very cool.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I luv Kaleeko.
He always looks so happy.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again Ghost Dogg  He is a happy fella that's for sure!
Darn spoiled to say the least.. looking forward to getting his 300g up and running!!


----------

